# Anyone keeping up with Pokemon Best Wishes?



## Temari (Jul 3, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone is~

I've noticed that the PM subbing group is REALLY slow OTL....anyone else notice that?


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, i have been keeping up with this since it's birth.

I am interested to see how the story is turning out now in the Japanese one. It is getting interesting.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 4, 2012)

NOPE.
Stopped watching Pokemon after the Orange League. I tried watching some of the new episodes you guys are talking about but I just can't get into it. I wish I could, I miss watching Pokemon.


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> NOPE.
> Stopped watching Pokemon after the Orange League. I tried watching some of the new episodes you guys are talking about but I just can't get into it. I wish I could, I miss watching Pokemon.



are you for srs?


Its not as good as de old dayz.
but its still pretty good.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 4, 2012)

Oops. I went and checked to make sure, I actually stopped watching once Johto League Champions ended, I never started watching Masterquest or anything after completely, but I'd seen a few episodes from those seasons.

But with this new one, Best Wishes, I guess? I've seen a few of it's episodes, it comes on pretty early in the morning here and I'm usually still awake or getting up just as it's coming on. The first episode of it really interested me, but the only way I can keep up is if I watch it online in my own time, I'm not much of a schedule person.


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Oops. I went and checked to make sure, I actually stopped watching once Johto League Champions ended, I never started watching Masterquest or anything after completely, but I'd seen a few episodes from those seasons.
> 
> But with this new one, Best Wishes, I guess? I've seen a few of it's episodes, it comes on pretty early in the morning here and I'm usually still awake or getting up just as it's coming on. The first episode of it really interested me, but the only way I can keep up is if I watch it online in my own time, I'm not much of a schedule person.



record it?


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 4, 2012)

I know I'm not. Watched two episodes. Did not like it.

I stopped watching Pokemon after Battle Frontier. I watched some DP episodes, but not a lot. 

I don't like how they took out Brock. :-( He was one of my faves... okay, so if they took him out, at least replace him with a good character. I hate Cilan and Iris. They're so annoying!

The thing I don't like, is that whenever Ash gets to a new region, he acts like he doesn't know anything. I think it's for  newer audiences, like if they're watching Pokemon for the first time, but still.


----------



## Jake (Jul 4, 2012)

Volvagia said:


> I know I'm not. Watched two episodes. Did not like it.
> 
> I stopped watching Pokemon after Battle Frontier. I watched some DP episodes, but not a lot.
> 
> ...



I only watched like 3 episodes of the Battle Frontier series, i kinda went off the anime then, but i've watched everything from Sinnoh onwards.
I like Brock, but i'm not sad he's gone. I wasn't suprised he went either, I mean in the Sinnoh saga he only caught three Pokemon, more like two since he already had Bonsly before he came. I knew his character was dying and he wouldn't return.
Yes I agree Cilan is _kinda_ annoying "mmm yes! A good taste in Ash's battle recipe" yes very annoying. But I like Iris, I think she's cute and I love all the Pokemon she has on her team, they're some of my favorite Unova Pokemon.
But yes, whenever Ash goes to a new region it's like he is dumb again, this is a thing that I've found a lot of people hate (since I spent some time on an Australian Pokemon Forum until it closed down mid last year) and they all seemed to hate this, too. But yeah, it is for the younger audience watching it for the first time, but i know how annoying it is.

Anyway, that is my C&C to that


----------



## Temari (Jul 4, 2012)

I'd hate to spoil it for you, but in Best Wishes Season 2, something really unexpected happens. And it evolves a character that I loved so much coming back. Tbh, I caught up to the Japanese, and then I stopped watching best wishes. I'd watch Pokemon Black and White whenever it'd come onto TV, but then, I just stopped. After I got spoiled about what's happening in Best Wishes 2, I got so excited and watched all the episodes that I missed.

I'm also keeping up with the older episodes. They come onto TV everyday at 5:00pm here. And after watching them, I was like, "Sometimes I wonder why people are still so hung onto these older episodes...." The older episodes are okay, but they are super cheesy and way to repetitive. In EVERY episode, Team Rocket comes and tries to steal Pikachu, and it gets really annoying =A=....In DP it gets a little better, but Team Rocket is still frequently showing and trying to steal. That's why when Best Wishes came around and Team Rocket gets that job promotion (finally) I was super happy because they wouldn't be in the way OTL;;

That's just my opinion about it all, but I really love how Best Wishes has been. There has been so many surprises, and I would love to spoil it all for you, but I'm not going to XD~


----------



## Josh (Jul 4, 2012)

Yeah I do and it's getting much more interesting with the World Tournament and Dawn coming back and Ash's Krokorok evolving into Krookodile. Also I think his old pokemon may come back like Charizard since they appeared in the new opening. But I don't really watch the anime all the time, maybe once a month and just look at the overview of the episode on serebii. And to be honest, Pokemon hasn't really gotten better or worse, it's kinda the same, It's not even a great anime compared to other animes I have seen so there's really no point saying it's gotten worse ...

Oh, spoilers


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks to this thread I started playing Black over again, and after looking at B&W2, I kinda want them. =p


speaking of which, anyone wanna be a pal and trade me a slowpoke holding a king's rock? GTS only has one and they're asking for crap like Jirachi. >=/


----------



## Temari (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry, don't have those pokemon....

I have a bunch of legendaries though lol...


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 5, 2012)

So is Best Wishes a new animated series, or just a new subtitle?


----------



## Temari (Jul 5, 2012)

Rawburt said:


> So is Best Wishes a new animated series, or just a new subtitle?



It's the Japanese name for the new series. In English its called, "Pokemon Black and White". ^^


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 5, 2012)

MintSwift said:


> Sorry, don't have those pokemon....
> 
> I have a bunch of legendaries though lol...



I managed to find a wild Slowking and caught him. =D

and good luck with the subbing group.


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

Josh said:


> Yeah I do and it's getting much more interesting with the World Tournament and Dawn coming back and Ash's Krokorok evolving into Krookodile. Also I think his old pokemon may come back like Charizard since they appeared in the new opening.


Yeah I want this to happen, too.
I'm looking forward to seeing if his old Pokemon will return and I'm really excited for Dawn's return and the world Tournament



Rawburt said:


> So is Best Wishes a new animated series, or just a new subtitle?


Best Wishes in the Japanese title of Season 14+ of Pokemon


----------



## Temari (Jul 6, 2012)

snip


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 9, 2012)

If I remember correctly, the voice actor for Brock was sick or something, so they did not bring Also, Black and White changed so much tradition that I cried knowing that they did it and failed. And because it was bad, they are ruining things that other regions tried to put in. All the new features were barely used and you really couldn't do anything until you beat the game, then there was nothing to do. The game was so easy to beat that my friend, who is so terrible at games most of the time that it's not funny, beat it pretty easily.  I have to say as terrible as this whole thing was, Generation V is somewhat redeeming itself, it still is not that great, but it's better. You heard this from a really long time fan.


----------



## Jake (Jul 9, 2012)

Why compare the game to the anime?

and what, Iris being black because of "political correctness" and you hope they dont do it agian. What. seriously?


----------



## Temari (Jul 9, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Why compare the game to the anime?
> 
> and what, Iris being black because of "political correctness" and you hope they dont do it agian. What. seriously?



What, political correctness? What is that supposed to mean? Pokemon is a _kid's show_. I think a lot of people forget that sometimes. The game and the show was meant for young children. Having Iris and many other characters a different skin tones is completely fine. The show is premiered in over 1,000 different countries, so it makes sense that they are trying to be more diverse.

Yeah, so I agree with Bidoof. What's wrong with having different toned characters?


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 11, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Iris being black because of "political correctness" and you hope they dont do it agian. What. seriously?



Political Correctness means "toning something down" so it doesn't "offend" others. Like how the US is trying to get "God" out of the anthem because atheists are complaining they don't believe in a God. I am not racist, but you don't see different toned characters in any other Pokemon series (except Brock). It's nice that that is happening, but they could have done better than Iris and that's what I meant by they should never do that again. Iris is very annoying and so is Cilian, so they have to do better than that next time. Pokemon is suppose to teach many lessons, but if they have to do it through poorly thought of characters like Cilian and Iris (especially if they're main characters), then Pokemon will lose many fans, and we don't want that happening.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 11, 2012)

You guys, Pokemon doesn't take race into consideration. They just decide what a character is going to look like and go with it.
but since we're already down that road.

Brock isn't black. If anything, he's based on a common asian stereotype.
the only time he's ever had a darker toned skin is in the cartoons. All of his artwork for the games has him with a lighter toned skin.
As for Iris, compared to Lenora there is a huge difference. Then you have Marshal. I'm glad they added some darker toned characters to the games, but it really shouldn't spark any sort of controversial discussion. They are just because they are. There isn't any hidden meaning behind it.


Edit: As for the cartoons, the writers are going with what kids will watch and be stuck on. I completely agree that if I could have it my way I'd ditch Iris and whatever his name is for two better characters. But that's because I just can't stand those types of characters. But they did stick to Iris pretty well in the cartoon as they did in the game. She's just as loud and annoying in game as she is on tv. lol


----------



## Temari (Jul 11, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> You guys, Pokemon doesn't take race into consideration. They just decide what a character is going to look like and go with it.
> but since we're already down that road.
> 
> Brock isn't black. If anything, he's based on a common asian stereotype.
> ...



Lol, so true =D;; People are still watching Pokemon so why bother changing it.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

*spoilers*



Spoiler



apparently Iris is catching the Dragonite appearing in the next few episodes


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 12, 2012)

I want another whale Pokemon


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

XenoVII said:


> I want another whale Pokemon


was this comment really necessary?

So, what Pokemon do people want to see Iris and Cilan obtain

I personally wanted them to obtain more Pokemon, and only just found out that Iris will be obtaining
*spoiler* so I'm kinda excited by this


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 12, 2012)

Meh... I love that pokemon, I have one on SS, but I don't like Iris so I'm not too hyped about her catching one.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

Serious haha?

i'm so happy she's gonna get one, I mean, I've been on a Pokemon forum tonight and they all seem to be pissed about her getting a  "pseudo legendary" - "she had the chance to catch Deino..." - "why give her a Dragnoite? she wants to be a dragon master shouldn't she get a Dratini and raise it?"

Iris is my favorite character out of all seasons, her 3 Pokemon on her team atm are my favorite Unova Pokemon (which i didnt really like until she had them haha)
I'm really excited, and the fact she's getting Dragonite is amazing.


----------



## Temari (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah, I got spoiled about that too......I mean, Iris English is okay and all, but after watching the Japanese and then changing back to English, I've noticed that her voice is just way more annoying OTL;; Iris's voice in the Japanese isn't annoying at all, and it fits her, but in the english, I just ruins it all OTL;;


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2012)

Really?

I just watched the Japanese episode where Dawn battles Cilan (oh gawd Dawns facial expressions when Cilan went into connoisseur mode were priceless!) and her voice in the Japanese really annoyed me.


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 12, 2012)

I want someone to catch a Wailord NOW! And to tell me that since they had Hoenn characters in (*Spoilers* B/W 2 *Spoilers*) that they will have a Ruby/Sapphire remake! I miss Hoenn.... Dawn! I demand that you get a Skitty! NOW!


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 12, 2012)

Iris would be my second least favourite pokemon girl. My order is 1. May, 2. Misty, 3. Iris and 4. Dawn. My fave characters overall would be May, Brock and Drew. (Oh how I loved drew)


----------



## XenoVII (Jul 13, 2012)

I liked Drew, I did not love him, but it's a shame you don't see him anymore... Also, I did not particularly care for Dawn, but she was okay


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 13, 2012)

I loved Drew, oh yeah, I loved Gary as well


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2012)

Drew and Gary, didnt like them very much



Spoiler: Spoilers from the PMW (from Bulbapedia



Pok?mon Fan magazine has revealed new information about the Pok?mon World Tournament Junior Cup for Pocket Monsters Best Wishes!:
The Pok?mon World Tournament Junior Cup will have 16 participants.
A battle between Iris's Dragonite and Dawn's Mamoswine will take place on August 23, 2012.
Dragonite is so competitive that it refuses to listen to Iris's commands.
Ash will use Leavanny in the first round against an unknown opponent.
Cilan will use Pansage against an unknown Trainer's Galvantula
Burgundy will use a Darmanitan.
Trip will use Serperior.
Cinccino, Karrablast, Reuniclus, Heatmor, Golett, Zebstrika, Sawsbuck, and Stoutland will be used in the tournament.
A new episode's air date has also been revealed. The episode is scheduled to air on Aug. 23, 2012; its episode number within the Pocket Monsters Best Wishes! series and the actual title of the episode are currently unknown.

Blurb:
「ゲットしたばかりのカイリューは負けん気が強すぎてアイリスの言うことを 中々聞かない」
The Dragonite that Iris only just caught has a competitive streak that is too strong, and it sometimes doesn't listen to what Iris says.
Special thanks to jda95 for translating the blurb.



Pic of Dragonit VS Mamoswine


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 19, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Drew and Gary, didnt like them very much
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool! I really think Dawn will win because of the Dragonite-not-listening-to-command-thing, but it's not safe to say right now!

Back to the topic, I haven't been keeping up. I liked Pokemon DP Galactic Battles and below but after that it went pretty downhill. The first episode was interesting enough but compared to other anime shows it's pretty so-so for me.

For the video games, Pokemon White was very easy. I beat the whole game with 2-3 Pokemon (I just used Zekrom in the final battles, along with Emboar). So I'm going to get the direct sequel. I've heard that the protagonists in 2 are the siblings of the first game protagonists.

Sorry for you non-long readers!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 19, 2012)

Hm. I started watching the Best Wishes episodes on the Pokemon website.
Gotta say, it's actually not as bad as some of the other seasons, but I cannot stand how Cilan is constantly repeating himself like Dora the Explorer.
if anyone would be so kind as to point me in the direction of a site that has all of the episodes for free, I'd greatly appreciate it.
(in an episode I watched, Prof. Oak mentioned Tracey and I about had a fit, I miss Tracey.)


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> For the video games, Pokemon White was very easy. I beat the whole game with 2-3 Pokemon (I just used Zekrom in the final battles, along with Emboar). So I'm going to get the direct sequel. I've heard that the protagonists in 2 are the siblings of the first game protagonists.
> 
> Sorry for you non-long readers!


not discussing the video games here

@Gallows: yes agree.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm rooting for Iris, though Dawn has a better chance of winning, I like Iris better than Dawn. Plus she has a Dragonite, I also have one.


----------



## Jake (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Temari (Jul 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Hm. I started watching the Best Wishes episodes on the Pokemon website.
> Gotta say, it's actually not as bad as some of the other seasons, but I cannot stand how Cilan is constantly repeating himself like Dora the Explorer.
> if anyone would be so kind as to point me in the direction of a site that has all of the episodes for free, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> (in an episode I watched, Prof. Oak mentioned Tracey and I about had a fit, I miss Tracey.)



Anime Crazy has all of the episodes there. So does NWAnime C:


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 26, 2012)

MintSwift said:


> Anime Crazy has all of the episodes there. So does NWAnime C:



Thanks! Hopefully I can catch up. lol


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 27, 2012)

@Bidoof (Sorry for not using reply ) That wasn't a preview, that was more of a trailer but that was pretty cool. I cant believe Dawn is there! Why though xD


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 28, 2012)

NOOOOOO DAWN IS BACK

That preview looks pretty cool I'll admit... might watch it


----------



## Jake (Jul 28, 2012)

What? Dawn is great.

Really like that Iris got the Dragonite 



Spoiler: scan who wins the PWT


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 29, 2012)

It airs too early in the morning, so I don't watch it. I wish I could though, I love Pokemon.


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 29, 2012)

No dawn is annoying >.>


----------



## Rover AC (Jul 29, 2012)

Dawn is a *****. Seriously though, she's got a fudging Motella! She was annoying in the series that she was shown in. -_-;


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 29, 2012)

I though Iris was more annoying when I started watching BW honestly. Wanted to punch the screen everytime she spoke. >.> She get better during the later episodes?


----------



## Josh (Jul 29, 2012)

I still don't get how she got a dragonite :/


----------



## Temari (Jul 30, 2012)

Dawn is so awesome. I loved her in the last series, and I'm glad that she's back <3


----------



## Jake (Jul 30, 2012)

Josh said:


> I still don't get how she got a dragonite :/



it wanted to join her okay, let it be!!

EVERYONE WAS JUDGING IT


----------



## Temari (Aug 10, 2012)

Iris' Dragonite is a bit tiring...She always seems to get the "bad-side" of Pokemon, don't you think? Besides Axew, Emolga was pretty hard to handle at first, same with Excadrill.....now Dragonite OnO;;;

I liked the battle between the two though~ It was very entertaining ^_^;;


----------



## Jake (Aug 11, 2012)

I like that she has troubled pokemon. it seems good because she wants to be a dragon master. She did a good job with excadrill, and emolga.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 13, 2012)

Dawn was great for the Pokemon show, I want her to be in the show from now on.

I started to keep up, but I really hate waking up at 8:30 just to watch a Pokemon episode.


----------



## Temari (Aug 14, 2012)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Dawn was great for the Pokemon show, I want her to be in the show from now on.
> 
> I started to keep up, but I really hate waking up at 8:30 just to watch a Pokemon episode.



I guess you can watch it online? It comes on even earlier where I live, 7:00. During school, I can't even watch it since I leave to the bus at 7:03 lol;; I usually record it and watch it when I come home.


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2012)

Spoiler







*Description;*
A preview for future Pokemon Best Wishes Season 2 episodes featuring Team Rocket including Giovanni. Their goal is to capture Meloetta or even the Kami Trio.


- from the comments
_at 0:33 is that Pikachu using a new move?﻿ or just a more powerful looking form of Electro-ball?_


----------



## Temari (Aug 17, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just a more powerful electroball.

I heard that this episode was a remake for those two episodes that were never aired when the earthquake was happening in Japan. Hopefully Team Plasma comes in soon!


----------



## Jake (Aug 17, 2012)

MintSwift said:


> Just a more powerful electroball.
> 
> I heard that this episode was a remake for those two episodes that were never aired when the earthquake was happening in Japan. Hopefully Team Plasma comes in soon!



i'm hoping its true too.
such a shame that episode never aired :|


----------



## Jake (Aug 21, 2012)

Spoiler









- BWS2 10 - Seigaiha Gym Battle! Mantine VS Samurott
-  BWS2 11 - Pok?mon Nursery School Uproar! Rufflet & Vullaby!


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 25, 2012)

MintSwift said:


> I guess you can watch it online? It comes on even earlier where I live, 7:00. During school, I can't even watch it since I leave to the bus at 7:03 lol;; I usually record it and watch it when I come home.



I hope I can record it, normally I dont record shows, but my school is starting up soon. But my Pokemon times are on Saturdays so I guess it wont matter.


----------



## Kip (Aug 25, 2012)

I love the series! I've been following it for years!

I love iris' dragonite!

I love everything!


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2012)

Kip said:


> I love the series! I've been following it for years!
> 
> I love iris' dragonite!
> 
> I love everything!



happy I found another person who appreciates Iris got a Dragonite. She well deserved it and she just has to teach it to obey her, which is always something a character has to do each series, good character development.


----------



## Kip (Aug 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> happy I found another person who appreciates Iris got a Dragonite. She well deserved it and she just has to teach it to obey her, which is always something a character has to do each series, good character development.



Yeah, i agree and its about time she got another dragon type!


----------



## Jake (Aug 26, 2012)

She should have captured the Deino from the daycare centre thing (I don't know because that episode hasn't aired here yet) but I think she had the perfect opportunity to catch it, but wasn't it someone else's Pokemon? idk like i said i havent seen it. But I still think she should have caught it.


----------



## Temari (Aug 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> She should have captured the Deino from the daycare centre thing (I don't know because that episode hasn't aired here yet) but I think she had the perfect opportunity to catch it, but wasn't it someone else's Pokemon? idk like i said i havent seen it. But I still think she should have caught it.



It hasn't aired yet over there o_o? Where do you live?

Yeah the reason why she couldn't catch it was because it was someone else's pokemon.


----------



## Jake (Aug 27, 2012)

Australia. I don't know. It might have aired, but I just wait until it comes out on DVD and I but it and watch it then.


----------



## Temari (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry for being late everyone~ If you haven't watched episode 7 yet, the subs are out!


----------



## ectoTricycle (Sep 6, 2012)

I Used To Watch It But Gave Up After The Movie...


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 6, 2012)

ectoTricycle said:


> I Used To Watch It But Gave Up After The Movie...



Personally, I thought Rise of Darkrai was the best movie, pretty more mature than the kiddy episodes.
For my fave episode, the Pokemon Ranger and Kidnapped Riolu episodes were fun.


----------



## Temari (Sep 28, 2012)

Welp that was an ok season


----------

